# Need some help



## ceylon (May 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Been wanting to get into smokers for a long time, just did not know anything about it.  Walking through Sears and found a cheap vertical LP smoker for $179 on sale for $35.  Couldn't pass it up.  I know it is not as fancy as some I have seen on this site, but it will get me started.

Couple of questions:

Is there a big difference in the wood used for smoking-like mesquite vs. hickory?  Are there better grades-some I see online vs. what I find at the local hardware store?

I do not see any way to control the vent.  I was reading in SM.com that it should be almost closed?

How do I season the new smoker?  What is the inside of the smoker supposed to look like when it is seasoned?

Thanks for any responses.  I will search around this forum and see if I can find some answers and other helpful info.

Billy


----------



## suprfast (May 13, 2009)

See above in the quote


----------



## gooose53 (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Bill!!  

Mesquite will give you a stronger flavor than say pecan or hickory.  Vents control the air flow....top vent on almost all cookers should be open and you adjust the bottom vent for temp control....fully open = hotter, close it down = cooler.  

Season - build a fire with some smoking wood and let run for about 3 or 4 hours....you should be good to go....keep up the temp though.


----------



## grothe (May 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard Bill....nice ta have ya here.

Only thing I want to add is that your exhaust vent should be open....don't think ya have on intake on your propane model....mine doesn't

Can ya post a pic of it?


----------



## pineywoods (May 13, 2009)

Billy welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Congrats on the new smoker. To season it wash it out good then light it and let it dry. Once try take some Pam cooking spray and spray down the whole inside. Fill the water pan and chip pan and light it back up. Let it sit around 225 for 1/2 hour then up to 325 for 1/2 hour then back to 225 for 1/2 hour and your done. The different woods have much different flavors. The top vent should always be wide open unless your storing the smoker. The bottom vent if it has any probably won't do much if its propane my GOSM doesn't even have bottom vents. Remember all you want is Thin Blue Smoke or no smoke just the smell of wood. Some people say chips others say chucks try some of both and see which you like best. I buy chips and chunks locally and save shipping charges. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## ceylon (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the info!!  One heck of a respone and in a very timely manner.  Too bad customer service like this has died everywhere else I go.

Thanks again,

Billy


----------



## gooose53 (May 13, 2009)

Other places it's a job....this is a passion!!!


btw: where in charleston do you live.....i'm in Goose Creek


----------



## irishteabear (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Billy.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## billbo (May 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard Billy! I would suggest you take the 5 day course, it is very helpful & free. Enjoy!


----------



## richoso1 (May 13, 2009)

Billy, you did a good thing by joining the sMF. You also did a great thing by buying that smoker at that giveaway price! Let's face it, you're on a roll. It's all good my friend.


----------



## bassman (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.  There's a lot to learn but there are lots of folks here willing to help.


----------



## creative rock (May 14, 2009)

Billy, welcome to SMF, glad you found us. I think you did great with the smoker from sears, would love to find such a giveaway 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Although I don't have a propane smoker, I would love on for the reason it would be great when I am camping. There is so much you can do with it from what I Have heard and read.

As far as wood goes, each have it's on distinctive flavors. Difference between store bought, online bought, and stuff you collect in the field is PRICE!!! Just make sure you season what you collect if it already isn't.

Enjoy your adventure into the TBS... Lots to learn, but lots to enjoy eating wise. I find many tempting ideas and recipes here at SMF... I have to keep telling myself at least one at a time!

Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## stanq (May 14, 2009)

Welcome Billy, in my neck of the woods mesquite grows like weeds so I have some experience with using it to smoke meats. Mesquite smoke is probably the harshest smoke there is besides rubber tires. An example would be smoking a brisket. Since briskets only absorb smoke for 3 1/2 to 4 hours, if you continue to use it another 7-8 hours as a fuel source you may ruin the meat. The smoke will give the crust a rancid taste and can give you a belly ache much like if you swallowed chewing tobacco. (that's another story). So be careful and use another fuel source to finish the cook such as oak or charcoal. 

If you grill with mesquite, such as steaks, chicken, shrimp, etc. you won't have any problems as long as the wood is seasoned and NOT green.

Hope this helps.


----------



## smokyjeff (May 14, 2009)

I'm as new as you so I cant really answer your question but your in the right place to learn. Oh ya, welcome to SMF!!!!


----------



## ceylon (May 17, 2009)

I have finished the five day course and seasoned my smoker.  Looks like I have some juices leaking out of the bottom of the smoker.  It is coming out the seams.  I assume this will not hurt anything and will hopefully plug itself off when it cools after some use.

Goose53-small world.  I live in N. Charleston.  Ash Phos/Dorch Rd.  I need to buy some more wood.  Anywhere local for some good chips for my lp smoker other than HD or Lowes?

Thanks,

Billy


----------



## desertlites (May 17, 2009)

welcome aboard Billy-you will enjoy your new hobby.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 18, 2009)

Sounds like you got a "smoking" deal" - Welcome aboard and have fun!


----------



## cowgirl (May 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Billy, glad to have you aboard! :)


----------



## smokingscooby (May 18, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## smokin_tarheel (May 18, 2009)

Welcome, as you can see by the info you have already received you are in the right place. The folks here can answer any question you may have and they enjoy helping others. Hope you have many good smokes in the future.


----------



## gnubee (May 18, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. 

The  good thing about a gasser is that when they shut down the woods each summer during forest fire season, you can still have fun smoking up a storm. Keep the smoke thin and blue, after that its all good. 

If you live near orchard country, wait till the fall when they prune the trees and farmers will give you all the wood you need ......Free....!

The best thing I found for my gasser was a fitted welding blanket which helps block the wind and reduces temperature spikes. ( for winter smoking ). In summer you have to cook with a lot smaller flame which is suseptible to being blown out by the wind so a good wind screen of some sort is a huge asset.  The main thing is to have fun.


----------

